# Has anyone used Ymax from Etisalat



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

I all Happy New Year.

I have been trying to get internet connected to our office in Al Awir. We have been waiting a while due to the fact they need to add additional cables as there where no spare. I was told today we could possibly cancel the request for a cable connection and use Ymax I think that's what it is called. From my understanding they fit a satellite or similar receiver on the roof and you connect through that. Has anybody got any experience using it and is it any good?

We need to run only 2 or 3 desktops and probably a couple of laptops. Mainly for email. We wanted to set everything up within the office wirelessly. Would this Ymax make that a problem.

And any advice on real time usage charges would be greatly appreciated. Preferably in laymen's terms.

Thanks
Ady


----------



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

It's actually WIMAX


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

mmm... i think i know what you are asking....

When these new areas pop in dubai and property owners forget to inform etisalat about it... as etisalat ask them for some development charges and it increases the construction companies cost.... 

Poor tenants or the buyer of that property have to go through this... 
and they apply for telephone line... this is the first time etisalat gets officially inform about the new building...
then the budget goes to abu dhabi for approval and comes back after 3-6 months....
then they purchase the new wires...

sometimes offices telephone numbers are 050 056 ... they buy an wireless equipment (approximately 2000+) and fix a sim card in it to use it for board line...

It will be very expensive! 
You are in need of getting an internet connection... etisalat is not forcing you to get it....

i advise you to go to Small Medium business department (Etisalat head office,Deira or sheikh Zayed Road Kefaf building or Wasl branch) 
If you are paying rent, your land lord is suppose to do the wiring within the premises...

Demand for a normal connection if you can see your neighbours are having the normal connection ... sometimes the whole area is using Wimax...

It will be a time consuming for you to get normal connection... 


By the way WIMAX is the same technology what we have in shopping malls.... "Hot Spot"


----------

